# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  The Union: The Business of getting high

## thehighwaymanq

The Union




> The film explores the illegal growth, sale and trafficking of marijuana. Its theatrical run was limited to film festivals. The film follows host Adam Scorgie as he examines the underground market, interviewing growers, police officers, criminologists, economists, doctors, politicians and pop culture icons, revealing how the industry can function despite being a criminal enterprise. The history of marijuana and the reasons for its present prohibition are discussed, often comparing it to the prohibition of alcohol in the United States in the 1920s, suggesting that gang drug warfare and other negative aspects associated with marijuana are a result of prohibition, not the drug itself. The gangs that grow and traffic the drugs are likened to those that appeared in major U.S. cities during the Prohibition, with the intention of profiting from the sale of illegal alcohol.


This is an EXCELLENT documentary on the marijuana business. Incredibly in-depth and eye opening with terrific interviews and footage, this documentary brought up some sensational points. Highly recommended if you haven't seen this. 


Wiki

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Super duper bump

----------


## BuddyRey

It is a must watch

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> It is a must watch


So true.

I thought I was pretty well versed on this topic, but the amount of information in this film just shocked me. Jam-packed, gotta see this if you are into the legalization of marijuana.

----------


## forsmant

I saw this a couple days ago.  It was really biased towards legalization.  But I didn't mind.

----------

